# New Rub



## goat (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is a rub that has been around for along time.  It was in Sam's Clubs for a while and now is back availible from the source.  http://www.jerrybairds.com/

Enjoy!!


----------



## cheech (Mar 27, 2006)

Old Bay Seasoning can be purchased at most grocery stores.
Here is an untried copycat recipe for the mixture.
I use the real stuff in macaroni and potato salads.

Old Bay Seasoning

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Mixes Copycat

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 Tbsp Celery Seed
1 Tbsp Whole Black Peppercorns
6 Bay Leaves
1/2 Tsp Whole Cardamom
1/2 Tsp Mustard Seed
4 Whole Cloves
1 Tsp Sweet Hungarian Paprika
1/4 Tsp Mace

In a spice grinder or small food processor, combine all of the
ingredients. Grind well and store in a small glass jar.

This is an other good recipe for a seasoning that you can make yourself


----------

